# My new Avant build thread



## John Cyr

I had wanted a De Rosa since I was a kid but wasnt really into the carbon revolution, so when I found this frame I was a bit scepitcal. Once it showed up however I thought it was cool as hell so I decided to build my dream bike. so here goes!


----------



## John Cyr

Last pics were of the frame just unwrapped with the fork test fitted. Wasnt all that fired up about FSA components but since the seatpost came with the frame, decided to stay consistent. scored a pretty good deal on the matching bar and stem and they work pretty well together.


----------



## enac

Congrats. Looks good. Please post pics when it all assembled. What size frame?


----------



## John Cyr

The frame is a 55 sloping which to me seems a lot like a 56. More pix from the parts acquisition phase: I scored an older set of Ksyrium SLs, not the best wheels, nor the lightest, but they are quality, in excellent condition and the price was right. I had the turbo's from a previous ride. After a false start on Ebay with a SR groupset which was misrepresented as the current model year (NOT, set me back a month) I scored an awesome deal from my LBS (Big Ring Cyclery in La Mesa, Ca) on a New Super Record Groupset. Although the utilitarian industrial look of the black and carbon is totally different than the jewelry like alloy of the NR I knew as a teen, It is growing on me and matches the mat carbon finish of the frame very well I think.


----------



## John Cyr

I was a bit apprehensive about going at the fork tube with a hacksaw blade, not having a guide, so I used a tubing cutter. worked great! for my initial cut I left it 30mm long so I have a bit to play with for fitting before the final trimming of the steer tube.


----------



## John Cyr

Ran into a glitch with the BB cups. How foolish was I to assume that since the frame is italian (I know, via Taiwan) that it has an italian thread BB. But Noooooo! Had to order the english thread cups (Reaffirms what happens when you assume!) Slowed the build down for _another_ 2 weeks.


----------



## fuzzalow

Excellent bike, DeRosa geometry rides like no other. Envious of your workbench too.


----------



## humanbeing

At least it's Campag but the cranks should be silver because black cranks are sooo ugly

P.S I am envious of your workspace.


----------



## John Cyr

Although it should be apparent that I am admittedly a fool for cool tools, and I read Lenny Zinn's section on campy 11 chains about 5 times, I did not have enough shekels left in the bike budget to pop for the campy chain vise/clamp/pintool thingy so I went back to my LBS (Big Ring Cyclery, another shameless plug!) to have the chain installed. I also had trouble in getting the front derailleur cable threaded right in the shifter (took Joe a few tries too so I felt vindicated) The bike is basically done except for pedals, which I cannot make up my mind on, I have spd on my mtb, which I like, and would like to stay with the same cleat type to avoid another pair of shoes, but I will not put sh***no on this bike (nothing against it, just doesnt belong here is all) So here she is, La Diabla Negra (my loose translation: black she devil) weighing in at 15.27 lbs (sans pedals and cages)


----------



## enac

Looks good. Congratulations. Let us us know how it rides. Well done.


----------



## brewster

Congratulations! Looks great. You have won the prize for the neatest home mechanic shop I have ever seen. Please tell me you tidied things up for the photo and you don't actually work like that?


----------



## John Cyr

Well I take care of my tools but I did clean the shop up a bit before I unwrapped the frame or a single campy component.


----------



## John Cyr

*First Ride!*

WOOHOOOOO!!!!

This baby ROCKS! Just a few laps around the neighborhood to do some final tuning and fit check. Either I am in better shape than I thought (most likely: NOT) or La Diabla climbs all by herself! and everything works!!

Me Likey!!


----------



## smokva

John Cyr said:


> WOOHOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Either I am in better shape than I thought (most likely: NOT) or La Diabla climbs all by herself!
> 
> Me Likey!!


Than on King RS you wouldn't have to turn pedals at all


----------



## cs1

John Cyr said:


> The frame is a 55 sloping which to me seems a lot like a 56. More pix from the parts acquisition phase: I scored an older set of Ksyrium SLs, not the best wheels, nor the lightest, but they are quality, in excellent condition and the price was right. I had the turbo's from a previous ride. After a false start on Ebay with a SR groupset which was misrepresented as the current model year (NOT, set me back a month) I scored an awesome deal from my LBS (Big Ring Cyclery in La Mesa, Ca) on a New Super Record Groupset. Although the utilitarian industrial look of the black and carbon is totally different than the jewelry like alloy of the NR I knew as a teen, It is growing on me and matches the mat carbon finish of the frame very well I think.


All that CF is going to be overkill. But because I'm such a nice guy I can help. I'll send you my mint Daytona 10 sp group in shiny Al and you send me that ugly CF SR group.


----------



## John Cyr

Tempting. . . but. . .um. . .No.


----------



## John Cyr

Finis! Finally got my pedals and I really like the positive feel on click in (silver doesnt match the rest of the bike tho, oh well.


----------



## shabbasuraj




----------



## Corsaire

Nice DeRosa, I love the impeccable feature lines of the frame.


----------



## splack

Mavic sls look great, I ride same frame avant. Great climber & quick too. 

Nice bike.


----------

